# St. Louis Zoo, St. Louis, MO (56K bring a book to read)



## xgrafcorex (Jan 29, 2008)

went on a weekday, was fairly cold too..fortunately everything i really wanted to see was kept indoors.  

started off in the herpetarium.  forgive me if some of these names are wrong or unknown to me.  they had an A. versicolor labeled as A. urticans, so i wouldn't be surprised if there were other missed updates.

might do this thread in sections..there are a LOT of pics. 

Cyclura cornuta?






Sphenodon punctatus






Corucia zebrata (thanks gil!)






or this guy.






Chlamydosaurus kingii






another unknown.






Bothriopsis taeniata






blurry pic of Bothriechis schlegelii






anaconda






Acrantophis madagascariensis?






two types of tortoise






Tomistoma schlegelii 











Boa dumerili






Macroclemys temminckii 











Physignathus cocincinus
















Rhacodactylus auriculatus 






Peltophryne lemur






these had no label or anything, so i have no idea.











Varanus beccari











Lachesis stenophrys











Brachylophus fasciatus 






Bitis gabonica rhinoceros






Crotalus adamanteus





















roommate of the eastern diamonback, Elaphe guttata guttata






Uroplatus fimbriatus..funny thing about this first pic is that we never even saw the darker one until i got home and uploaded the pictures.  











Ophiophagus hannah
















Python molurus bivittatus






Paleosuchus palpebrosus






Varanus komodoensis






Geochelone radiata






Python reticulatus






Caiman crocodilus






Clemmys guttata






Apalone spinifera






Nerodia sipedon






Agkistrodron piscivorus leucostoma..best pic i could get of it..wouldn't come out any further than that.  






Elaphe obsoleta obsoleta 






Crotalus horridus?






Sistrurus catenatus and a couple Pituophis catenifer sayi, then a close up of the S. catenatus.











Atelopus zeteki 






a couple Bothriechis lateralis





close up











Siren intermedia nettingi






not sure what kind of fish this is..but it lived with the following Amphiuma tridactylum.












Bothriechis aurifer






next three weren't trying to help me get a good picture...

Zhaoermia mangshanensis 






Vipera kaznakovi






Naja oxiana






Eristicophis macmahoni 






Vipera latasti gaditana






Protobothrops jerdonii xanthomelas






Montivipera raddei raddei






Python anchietae






Cordylus warreni depressus






Dendroaspis polylepis











Heloderma horridum horridum






Montivipera bulgardaghica











Montivipera wagneri











Sceloporus serrifer cyanogenys






Sceloporous poinsettii?






Heloderma suspectum






Sauromalus obesus 






in the same enclosure: this little guy jumped on the bigger one to soak up some heat. every so often, the larger one would kick it's back legs out to try and shake off the little one. was pretty funny to watch.






Rhynchophis boulengeri






Bothriechis nigroviridis..wish i could've gotten better pics of this one.











Theloderma corticale






Pyxis arachnoides brygooi






Crotalus willardi willardi











Mantella aurantiaca






sign at the entrance/exit.






i guess that will be it for now..give my copy past fingers a little break.


----------



## Overmenneske (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn, I wish I had a zoo like that within reach!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 30, 2008)

i have to admit it is pretty nice!  not too far either..about 1.5 hours one way.

next set are from outside while walking over to the insectarium..figured we'd have a look at some of the displays on the way.

first..one last one from the herpetarium that i forgot to include.  

Bitis gabonica rhinoceros






sea lions






swans, canadian geese and other ducks


























penguins, puffins, and a strange looking duck or two.


























polar bear






spectacled bear






grizzly bears






insectarium!






isopods






Scolopendra sp.
















Brachypelma smithi











Pandinus imperator











some type of slug.






Blaberus giganteus






Aphonopelma hentzi











Amblycheila cylindriformis






Hadogenes troglodytes











Coelocnemis californicus






Tarantula sp. (thanks for verifying this jake!)






velvet ants (Mutillidae)






Hadrurus arizonensis 






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens











Ummidia sp.






Chartergus globiventris nest






Nephila clavipes
















Latrodectus sp. 






Avicularia versicolor..that was labeled A. urticans.











Lasiodora parahybana










next to my moms hand.






part of a display featuring various delicacies from around the world. 






Blaberus craniifer






dung beetle (Scarabidae)






Archispirostreptus gigus






bad picture of some leeches (Haemopis marmorata)






Panchlora nivea






Eudicella gralli 











Heteropteryx dilatata





















Thermonectus marmoratus






Abedus sp.











Platymeris biguttata
















Coccinella novemnotata






Microcentrum rhombifolium






Gromphadorhina portentosa






various pinned moths






pinned display of Aphonopelma chalcodes (i think) being attacked by Pepsis heros.






Extatosoma tiaratum





















sorry, i'm not much of a butterfly person..so here they are in a large chunk.
























































one emerging from it's chrysalis...we didn't catch the whole process unfortunately.




































a couple hibiscus flowers from the butterfly dome.











random other plant in there..forgot the common name.






these trees were on the way out and my mom was wondering what they were.  they weren't labeled, so i figured i'd take a couple pics and see if anyone know. 











thats it.  hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## ahas (Jan 30, 2008)

Loads of pictures eh?  Thanks for posting.  :clap:


----------



## ahas (Jan 30, 2008)

I truly enjoy the insectorium pics.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 30, 2008)

xgrafcorex said:


> forgive me if some of these names are wrong or unknown to me.


NO FORGIVENESS!!!!!!!  The Hadogenes troglodytes looks like it is more likely H.paucidens.  This would also be in line with the current import situation.  It is almost certainly mislabeled, as it is everywhere else.

Nice pictures, though.  Some very nice animals.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Jan 30, 2008)

Im all sorts of jealous now that we dont have something similar to that here in Northern Ohio. We have the rainforest building that houses our bugs, but i think we should get an individual building like yours!!!

 Awesome pics by the way. You got some pretty good angles on some of those!


----------



## mcem (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey great shots!! I always lurk here and never post but since I work in the herp building in St. Louis, I figured I'd help on the IDs that were left blank.

So the turtle is a McCord's box turtle (_Cuora mccordi_), the frog is _Leptodactylus fallax_, in the one with the large tortoise that you title 2 types there are actually 3: Aldabra tortoises, a Galapagos tortoise and huge yellow foot tortoises, the unidentified frogs that aren't labeled are _Phyllomedusa bicolor_, the one you labeled as radiated tortoises also has an Aldabra in there, the sunfish...not sure myself :? , and you switch the labels on the _Eristicophis_ and the _Vipera_. Anyways hope this helps and really hope you enjoyed your visit!!!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 1, 2008)

ahas said:


> I truly enjoy the insectorium pics.


glad you liked them.  i had a lot of fun seeing all that stuff and taking the pics. 




skinheaddave said:


> NO FORGIVENESS!!!!!!!  The Hadogenes troglodytes looks like it is more likely H.paucidens.  This would also be in line with the current import situation.  It is almost certainly mislabeled, as it is everywhere else.


"forgiveness please" -random yakuza type guy on the simpsons. :}  

yea, i'm not too up on all my scorpions..so i would never have noticed.  nor did i even know about the whole name situation.  

thanks, i took your advice from the aquarium thread and bought a polarizing filter.  other than that, i tried to take the pics at an angle rather than straight on..one of the pics i took straight on is VERY bright.  



wildnmildpets said:


> Im all sorts of jealous now that we dont have something similar to that here in Northern Ohio. We have the rainforest building that houses our bugs, but i think we should get an individual building like yours!!!


well..at least you have something cool to check out then.  they have a lot more animals there..only problem was, our time was limited.  (we wanted to get over to a local brewery and have lunch and some beers.  )  



mcem said:


> Hey great shots!! I always lurk here and never post but since I work in the herp building in St. Louis, I figured I'd help on the IDs that were left blank.
> 
> So the turtle is a McCord's box turtle (_Cuora mccordi_), the frog is _Leptodactylus fallax_, in the one with the large tortoise that you title 2 types there are actually 3: Aldabra tortoises, a Galapagos tortoise and huge yellow foot tortoises, the unidentified frogs that aren't labeled are _Phyllomedusa bicolor_, the one you labeled as radiated tortoises also has an Aldabra in there, the sunfish...not sure myself :? , and you switch the labels on the _Eristicophis_ and the _Vipera_. Anyways hope this helps and really hope you enjoyed your visit!!!


thanks for the IDs.  was worried i'd mix some up on my own.. i tried to take pics of the signs as i went so i could have them to read whenever..but i didn't remember to get all of them.  

that's awesome you work there!  lots of nice herps!  just wish you all had some Atheris.    i want to go back there sometime in either feb or early march with my tripod..i'll definitely shoot you a pm ahead of time if or when i do.  should be heading out there at some point to finalize some things with the navy, so might try to squeeze it in on that trip if i'm not too exhausted.


----------



## Warduke (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the pics it looked like a fun trip and i especially like the madagascar ground boa.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 1, 2008)

What a collection! Thanks for taking all those pix and thanks for posting them!


----------



## maxident213 (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent pics xgraf, I enjoyed the tour.  Nice work man. :clap:


----------



## glenoweth (Feb 1, 2009)

View attachment 75790


we have these here in Alabama they are called cow killers because the sting is very bad.  they are not an ant, infact they are a wingless wasp.. they are normaly seen walking solo ,and they have a huge stinger it comes out about 1/4" ...very neet looking wasps.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 1, 2009)

Great photos but it took me forever to get to the invert photos even with high speed (next time I think the inverts should go up front  )
I think they should trade in those isopods for the orange ones.

The "Tarantula sp." is actually Damon, most likely a male Damon diadema, from Africa. Phrynus species (AKA the supressed "Tarantula") are New World, generally small and males don't have much in the way of exaggerated pedipalps.


----------



## JColt (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow!, after looking at all those pics, I feel like I just went to the zoo, saved a lot of time and gas!  Thanks for taking the time to post all the pics, the invert stuff was the grand finale!  My fav vert is in the thread is the Alligator Snapper, giant skink is cool to me too.


----------



## Craig (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome pictures  

I went to see the Zoo lights during Christmas. Since I was there late I missed the Reptiles and inverts. It was nice to see them. 

I think the St.Louis zoo is a pretty nice place. I actually like it better than the Chicago zoos.


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 5, 2009)

Fish is a longear sunfish.


----------



## tarantellajen (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been going to this zoo all my life so I guess I take it for granted...it is a great zoo; and free too, for the most part.  If you go to their website, you will find that they have many more tarantulas (OWs and NWs) that I have never seen on display in the past 4 years (if anyone knows why..i'm curious, are they on loan? Not the best display Ts?)


----------



## olablane (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice!! The boise zoo has always sucked. After seeing these pics, it sucks even worse. Better take me a little roadtrip this summer!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2009)

ahhh...the good old St. louis zoo.....man i hate going there during sumer time i love the zoo but during summer its so hot and 5 bucks for a bottle of water!..other than that great pics, hope you enjoyed it...maybe next time your time wont be limited, because they have lots of stuff to see and buy there...and i hope your beer drinking adventure was fun!


----------



## Osprey (Jun 11, 2009)

*ID help for you*

Hi, thought I'd tell you what some of these birds are.  (I don't see any rules about bumping, so sorry if do...)

Trumpeter swans:
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_4968s.jpg

Wood ducks (female being the greyish one):
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_4970s.jpg

Geese are Canada geese, the duck in the foreground is a Ringed Teal, the duck on the far right behind the goose is well, a Mallard, the brown one behind the geese in the centre, it's hard to say... might be a female ringed teal:
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_5018s.jpg

Pretty much the same as before:
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_5022s.jpg

Hooded merganser; my gosh... this is one of my favourites!:
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_5026c.jpg

Humboldt Penguin (awww....):
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_4987s.jpg

Southern Rockhopper penguin:
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_4997s.jpg

King penguins (my favourite!):
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_5000s.jpg

Tufted puffin (in winter plumage, foreground), and King Eider (background):
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_5005s.jpg

Horned puffin (winter plumage):
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c345/xgrafcorex/zoo aquarium etc/st louis zoo/IMG_5010s.jpg


Here's a Horned puffin in breeding plumage:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...27px-Fratercula_corniculataUSFWSSL0002774.jpg

Here's a Tufted puffin in breeding plumage:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...fin_Alaska.jpg/800px-Tufted_Puffin_Alaska.jpg

Here's a better picture of a king eider:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ectabilis.jpg/800px-Somateria_spectabilis.jpg

One of my favourites...

Anyways, I'd like to say, those are amazing pictures! :O :O

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I went there once and I LOVED it!


----------



## dtknow (Oct 26, 2009)

If not a longear, than a dollar sunfish.

I wonder if they simply collect and display or if they actually culture some of those insects?(the ladybirds, katydids, and velvet ants).


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Oct 31, 2009)

For the shrubs with berries...try deciduous holly, one in particular is Ilex verticillata (winterberry).


----------



## plo (Nov 5, 2009)

The two frogs in the top of the branches are not Phyllomedusa bicoror, but P sauvagei. Great pictures, Thanks for shareing


----------

